# Couple of Duck Calls



## TMAC (Jan 10, 2016)

Turned a stabilized Buckeye Burl cast with green Alumilite resin with an echo double reed insert. The other is stabilized Spalted Maple with my own insert.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice calls and wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2016)

Tim - that buckeye and green alumilite is just stunning

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2016)

I really like both, but the green one is a killer! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2016)

Beautiful work! I assume the top one is a mallard call?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice !!! I too really like the combo on the green call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 10, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful work! I assume the top one is a mallard call?


Thanks and yes both are mallard calls.


----------



## myingling (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice as always Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 17, 2016)

Beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

